# Get It Off Your Chest



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Answer your damn phone and have you called the power company about that 320 amp underground meter pan I'm gonna need yesterday?


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

If you ain't gonna do it right go flip burgers.


----------



## LaurieC (Mar 18, 2008)

To my cabinet guy... INSTALLING DOORS AND DRAWERS ARE NOT PUNCH LIST ITEMS!


----------



## dreamz (Apr 5, 2008)

Hurry the hell up!


----------



## rbsremodeling (Nov 12, 2007)

Why the **** did you do that?? 
that's what the plans called for
But you know better than that. this won't work.
How long have you been a carpenter??
If I have to lay it out for you do i really need your ass


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

Pointing fingers when you f**k up only shows that you are worthless. Admit your mistakes and move on. Once you cast that first lie in my direction, do you honestly think I'll ever trust you again?


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

I sign the paychecks, if I want to stop and make/answer a call to a potential future prospect I will, I see you answer that phone of yours I either take it or you start walking down the road.


----------



## ModernStyle (May 7, 2007)

As an employee :
Gee boss, since you have never done this type of work before could you please shut the hell up and save your bitching for when there is a problem.
------------------------------------------------
I dont care what the guy wrote on his application , he is an idiot.
-------------------------------------------------------
I know the price of everything is going up, but guess what my bills go up too, so shut up about it ya cheap bastard.
---------------------------------------------------
You will get poor quality work if you rush me and make me use cheap materials, quality cost money.
--------------------------------------------------
The next time you tell me about how grateful I should be to work here I am gonna stick my foot in your a$$.
--------------------------------------------------------
Never ever try to start me at a lower pay then what I ask for and then tell me you will move me up once you see what I can do, just be honest and say you are cheap and are hoping that I will be so happy about a dollar raise in 6 months that I will forget about the fact that you started me off so low.
------------------------------------------------------------------

As an employer:

If I say be on the job at 6 a.m. , dont show up 20 minutes late. 
-------------------------------------------------------------
If a customer asks you a question try and give them an intelligent answer, and if that isnt possible then have them ask me.
-----------------------------------------------------
If you have a side job thats cool, but dont use any of my equipment without asking.
----------------------------------------------
I dont care how long you have worked for me, if a guy comes along who is better then you then I will pay him more, I am in business to make money and I will reward people that help me do so. If you like to do the bare minimum , then I like to pay the bare minimum.
----------------------------------------------------
Keep the radio low and keep it rated G, I know you want to hear your new Tupac CD, but wait untill you get home.
---------------------------------------------------
You can smoke dope at night untill you pass out, but if you bring it on my jobsite I will have you arrested.
---------------------------------------------------


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

sounds reasonable MS, you have obviously been on both sides of the fence, thanx.


----------



## stacker (Jan 31, 2006)

when my second in command is sent on another job.and he cant make a decision on his own without calling me 20x a day.


----------



## Tony Rio (Apr 25, 2008)

*To the GC (when I use to do project management)...*

You do not manage my guys. I manage my guys. Unless it is an immediate safety issue, you need to tell me what needs to be done and on what kind of schedule, and I will allocate my resources to get it done. By going direct to my guys, I know what you are trying to do. Don't think I was born yesterday. I'm going to find out eventually what you had my guy do. Remember that agreement we both signed that said "no extra work to be performed or paid without a signed change order"? Yeah, I'm sure you do. Knock off the games, or I'm adding a premium for dealing with your BS onto those follow-up change orders you thought I wouldn't catch.

*To the gal in the office...*

Look, I know you are the DirOps friend. I don't care. Learn to use the damn spellchecker. When a quote goes out of here and you can't even spell "parapet" and "architect" correctly, we ALL look like morons. This is why I insist on seeing my quotes AFTER you type them, no matter how annoying you think that is. 

*To the sales manager....*

I am an estimator. I deal in COST, not PRICE. I don't care what you want the PRICE to be... that is not my problem. I tell you what the job COSTS... material, tools, equipment, and labor. Just because you want to make 30% instead of 25% on a job does not make a bit of difference to what the job COSTS. Look.. did you ever see that movie "The Matrix"? When I look at a set of blueprints or go to a job for a walk-through, is all I see is that green flow of numbers cascading down the page. That's my world. I am happy there. It makes sense to me. And no offense, but YES... I can sell jobs if need be. We both agree on this and have seen it in action. However YOU can't estimate worth a damn. Keep this in mind next time you sell a job too low and try to blame it on the cost estimate. I'm ready for you.

*To the ME (when I use to bid piping)...*

I appreciate you laying out the pipe routing. However, you need to calculate your own flow rates and heat loss values and size the piping accordingly. This is not my job. I will be honest... I can do it, but I don't have too much confidence in my calculations. That, and you get paid twice to three times what I do... I'm pretty sure you don't need to schlep off your work to the sub who isn't getting paid to bid the job unless he actually gets awarded the job. Oh, and if they just hired you because you have a stamp and they don't expect you to do anything other than stamp off on the intern's work... that ain't my problem. YOUR name is on the prints.. YOU are going to get the phone call from me asking "WTF is up with these prints?"

*To the Owner....*

I'm glad you had fun in the Carribean the past three weeks. And yes, your new car is pretty cool. How do you like my 9 year old Jeep out there? You know why I am driving that instead of the new truck I had? Because we agreed to a salary when I started here... and you still aren't paying me that despite the fact that I am way overloaded on work, and still manage to somehow get it all done. And I had to sell my nice, shiny, comfortable truck. So no offense.. I understand the role of an owner and your right to make money and spend it. I come from a family that owns a construction company so I begrudge you nothing. But don't shove it in my face, okay? 

*To our Project Manager...*

I understand you use to be an estimator here... I understand that. But when we bid some of these jobs we are now starting, we weren't doing all the different scopes of work we do now. So quit running to the DirSales and DirOp claiming I missed stuff on the print... because you and I both know that ain't the fact. You know back then we didn't bid roof framing and trusses. So quit trying to submarine me. I can back up my estimates. My memory is pretty good. Let's work together.... because if you need to look good by trying to say other people screwed up (when they didn't) it's not going to be pleasant around here. I'm italian, which means I hold grudges. For a long time. Just because I'm fat doesn't mean I'm jolly.


I feel a little better at least.


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

If you can't pay up, Don't hire me. Your my employee,this is my jobsite. If I am talking on the phone, most likely its generating more work for you.
Yes Im 20, Yes I know what Im doing. Yes my paperwork is legit, QUIT hopscotching around it so you pay me late because in the end, you "guess it is good." Am I your employee? No, get off my back and let me do my work, MY way. If I had a question I would have asked. 
Yes that is my price, no I am not that other guy. If thats what I charge, thats what I would have said.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

* GC's who CANNOT run a smooth & efficient job site to save thier lives

* GC's & Developers who get off schedule because they can't run a project, than mess up MY schedule & expect me to adjust my life to fit yours...I HATE YOU! I HATE YOU! I HATE YOU! I HATE YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

* Employees who think I owe them my kidney for the work they do in an 8 hour day

* My secretary, who, God love her, keeps re-arranging my files!

* To the developers who want everything from proposals to a cover sheet in triplicate...kiss it

* To the engineers who spec'd the roof span wrong, it isn't my fault so don't ask me to fix it

* Guys who always have an excuse, one day I will have an excuse why I fired you

* GC's who want to be craddled & babied from layout to punch-out, & run to thier trailer whenever a problem arises..I will burn your trailer DOWN!

* When you say 9 a.m. conference call, don't make me wait til' 9:45 a.m. because you were too lazy to make a damn call to let me know. My time is just as important as yours

*Don't write checks your a** can't cash

*DON'T send mE a set of prints when you KNOW there are ALREADY 8 addendum's to the project! 

* To my estimator, your the man & you save me alot of headaches, I love ya. But remember that I used to do your job, I hired you to take that weight off my shoulders, remember? so when I point something out that you missed by accident I am sure, don't shout back that you've done this for 22 years & didn't make a mistake. Your NOT god, and thats O.K.

* Foreman #3, your in that position for a reason, and I know it's hard to direct guys you have been on the same level with for so long, but if you don't snap them back into shape..you will be back on their level

*30 minute lunch break means 30 minute lunch 
break

* I am the employER, you are the employEE, you do things my way. You want things your way? go out on your own, and I will take your work. I am the alpha/omega, and my word is the last word, no matter how bad you want it.

* I don't care how long it takes YOU to get paid, I finished 90 days ago, so if you want to continue receiving quality, timely work from Evergreen Interior Contracting, LLC...PAY ME!

* It does not matter what I spend my time doing, I am paying you to work. If I want to stand their with coffee & talk on the phone in front of you while you hump 100 sheets of drywall, that is fine..but don't you dare do it to me or anyone else on the crew.

* I don't care that your girlfriends neighbors' godmothers' cats' aunt was sick last night..thats no excuse for being late

* Don't question Dave (my super). He's been with me since before I started business & if he told me the sun was falling I would take cover. If he says you only worked 38 hours, all the bi*ching in the world won't make me think otherwise. If he tells you to dance like a monkey, there is proboly a good reason for it..so do it.

* Lastly...to the guy at the 7-11, stop telling me knock-knock jokes every morning...thier not funny, and neither are you.

Thank you, come again.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

To any and all:
A royal screw up on your part does not make it an emergency on my part. I actually have people who don't set up the right amount of work months ahead of time but when the parts are not there, when they were suppose to be, they come screaming to me for more parts. I didn't screw up the scheduling, you did. So, the more cussing you do, the slower I go. Get it? Got it? Good.


----------



## Virg (Mar 18, 2008)

have some respect for the homeowners and stop throwing your GD cigarette butts all over the place. not to mention, F#*# your cigarette habit. get back to work!


----------



## fourcornerhome (Feb 19, 2008)

SOB brockster,quit splattering your mudd all over my tools and lumber


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

Virg said:


> have some respect for the homeowners and stop throwing your GD cigarette butts all over the place. not to mention, F#*# your cigarette habit. get back to work!


You want me to not smoke for hours on end? With power tools in my hands? Ever hear the term, going postal? Not a pretty picture.


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

Cdat said:


> You want me to not smoke for hours on end? With power tools in my hands? Ever hear the term, going postal? Not a pretty picture.


LOL, I can just see a sawsall going up someone's A$$ if I went more than 2 hours without a smoke.


----------



## jb3628 (Apr 2, 2007)

If I have to tell you which side of the line to cut on one more time, I'm gonna fire your F$(&&*g a$$.

If I go to the chit house one more time and that G)*^%&*n plastic snake is hooked to the door, I'm gonna kill it, then you. (I proved a fat man can jump 4' high and 3' to the right all @ one time)

How many times do I have to tell you to blow that saw off everyday before you leave?

If I wanted that lumber 2 days later I would have ordered it 2 days later!


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

No polished brass post-top lanterns in the entire store????


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

Why the F$$k are the wetsaw blades in the handtools section instead of near the wetsaws? Stupid Blowes!!!


----------



## Heritage (Mar 20, 2007)

To the employee.

My role in this company is not your role in this company. Maybe you think all I do is talk on the phone and drink starbucks coffee. Maybe you think that that's not fair...I got more asbestos, mold, plaster and drywall dust in my lungs than all of you. Don't misunderstand...I paid my dues.

I absolutely hate when employees think I have to do what they have to do to earn their respect. It's called climbing the ladder, know your place. I'd gladly give you a hand-up, but if on your way up you think you can throw me down then you got another thing coming.

I pay YOU to WORK.

If you're going to smoke up while at work...fine. So long as you do it away from me and anything I'm associated with. But if you're going to smoke up then get paranoid all day long...not fine.

Watch your language and keep it PG.

To the subs...

Subs...subs....subs...whatever are we going to do with you? Wholesale price is not retail price. Every company spends atleast 10% on marketing. When I bring in juicy work and place it gently into your hands with bows and ribbons all around it over and over and over and over and over and over again...you give me a 10% reduced price. It's a spit in the face when you give me the same rate you give to a direct HO. It's just common curteosy. I'm not your cash cow. When I throw you a break, you throw one back.

That's all...for now.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

I am Top Dog. Don't like it? Start your own @#$%&&*^%$$# frigging company. Oh, by the way, you're fired. Bye...


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

_you _removed the window and door hardware to paint, and now you tell me we are missing hingepins and window hardware. REMOVE IT, PUT IT IN A SAFE PLACE, i dont want to spend time hunting down replacement pieces.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

Heritage said:


> To the subs...
> 
> Subs...subs....subs...whatever are we going to do with you? Wholesale price is not retail price. Every company spends atleast 10% on marketing. When I bring in juicy work and place it gently into your hands with bows and ribbons all around it over and over and over and over and over and over again...you give me a 10% reduced price. It's a spit in the face when you give me the same rate you give to a direct HO. It's just common curteosy. I'm not your cash cow. When I throw you a break, you throw one back.


Ain't that the truth.


----------



## ScoDee C&D (May 7, 2008)

To that one guy that ALWAYS kisses the bosses/owners a$$ every chance he gets............ GET A LIFE AND START WORKING! THINGS WOULD RUN ALOT SMOOTHER IF YOU WERE NOT RUNNING TO HIS EVERY LITTLE WHIM.... I think he can handle it.


----------



## excellencee (Feb 1, 2007)

A self colon exam is not a part of the companies health plan so...GET YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR A$$.


----------



## LaurieC (Mar 18, 2008)

To -You know who you are-
You've got to be kidding me. You ask me to do something, I spend hours meeting with the subs and getting everyone ready... only to have you stop me 10 minutes before we start. So you can ask your "friend" what he thinks of our construction practices. WHAT??! Your friend isn't in construction! How would he know? How would you know? You stupid little man. 

You're the biggest pain in my ass! You have no idea what you're talking about. You don't seem to care when your project is done...then neither do I. Lets see how fast I come running once you and your "friend" have figured out how everything "should" be done. You stupid, stupid, little man. 
PS...your hair plugs are SO obvious!


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

:laughing::laughing: That was great, feel better now, Laurie?


----------



## Lew (Dec 3, 2006)

Please do what you say you will do, in the timeframe you say you will do it. If you can't do it, just say so.


----------



## JBBS (Jan 17, 2008)

Why the &$*# did you just ask the homeowner how much he paid for his Lincoln Navigator? STFU and get back to work!


----------



## genecarp (Mar 16, 2008)

*classic*



JBBS said:


> Why the &$*# did you just ask the homeowner how much he paid for his Lincoln Navigator? STFU and get back to work!


thats a classic


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

JBBS said:


> Why the &$*# did you just ask the homeowner how much he paid for his Lincoln Navigator? STFU and get back to work!


Classic is right!! 

If you have to ask, You can't afford it.


----------



## LaurieC (Mar 18, 2008)

reveivl said:


> :laughing::laughing: That was great, feel better now, Laurie?


:blush: yes...I do.


----------



## Cdat (Apr 18, 2007)

LaurieC said:


> :blush: yes...I do.


I enjoyed your rant until you made it personal. That was uncalled for.


----------



## HellisLikeNewrk (Mar 25, 2008)

Welcome to the 21st Century. I send detailed instructions, driving directions, and other job related doc's via email. Email is convenient, cheap, and I can keep track of multiple clients. You are younger than me, you should be able to use a computer. That means, getting a printer to work correctly. Saying, "I don't know how to open a PDF file" is not acceptable.


----------



## mikezap (Aug 10, 2007)

Quit dropping your bags every time I tell you to grab me a couple sticks of wood. Are your bags too heavy, you sissy? On at 7, off at noon. On at 12:30, off at 3:30.


----------



## Bozzy (Feb 22, 2008)

Employees who ask, is this good enough? If you have to ask, it ain't!


----------



## wizendwizard (Nov 11, 2007)

Bozzy said:


> Employees who ask, is this good enough? If you have to ask, it ain't!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## j_builder (May 10, 2008)

LaurieC said:


> You stupid, stupid, little man.
> PS...your hair plugs are SO obvious!


I think that I've worked for this *little man *before! Nickname would'nt be *EGOR *?

To the customer that complained why is this project taking so much longer than you said it would.(cause you added over 20 plus new changes to my scope of work)!


----------

